# Enneagram Types and Hogwarts Houses



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@charlie.elliot
Well he can be pretty assertive, yeah, but I'm not sure I see anything indicating Lust in him. Granted, it's been ages since I read the actual books.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman (Sep 22, 2014)

I think 5 can be Slytherin as well. Knowledge is power!!


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Kink said:


> @charlie.elliot
> Well he can be pretty assertive, yeah, but I'm not sure I see anything indicating Lust in him. Granted, it's been ages since I read the actual books.


Yeah thats true, lust doesnt really play a part. Maybe One would be closer? Then again he's not a real person so... Haha


----------

